# The Long Long Trailer



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The LONG LONG Trailer was just released on DVD TODAY!! I've ordere mine. It's a must have for any camping family. There were a couple of scenes in RV that reminded me of the Long Trailer movie. 
Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EHQU0...?v=glance&n=130

Funny how it's DVD release was timed with the movie RV huh?








Enjoy, 
Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have to pick-up a copy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, we received our DVD of The Long, Long Trailer from Amazon on Thursday, and watched it Friday evening. I have to say, that is one...

*REALLY BAD MOVIE!
AARRRGGGHHHH!!!*

OK, I will admit, it had it's laugh out loud moments, but all in all, it's hard to comprehend how it could have been the hit it was!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Now, if I can just figure out how to get the scalding ice picks out of my eyes...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

So is it worth watching or not Doug...???


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The movie was on tv last night. I watched it and I was surprised even for a movie that that car could tow that trailer


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug...I took it off my rental list. I trust you on this one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe Doug can bring it to the next Rally and we can project it on the front of someone Outback. Have to figure out how to hide the letters..


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Devildog said:


> So is it worth watching or not Doug...???
> [snapback]108111[/snapback]​


It is worth watching. I enjoyed it when I rented it last year and would watch it again. Do not expect it to a great movie. It is funny. It can also depend on how much you like Lucy and Desi.

I would rather watch MASH than The Lucy show but my wife Loves Lucy so she thought the movie was funnier than I did









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a vivid memory of watching that movie with my mother when I was a kid. We both laughed like crazy. It was a different time though and movies were less sophisticated. Heck, I remember black and white TV . . . . I think.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I remember watching it when I was a kid.
Haven't seen it in years just might have to pick it up real soon
I used to love watching Lucy all the time.

Don


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

It reminded me TOO MUCH of the first time we pulled a 27' TT with a car back in the 70's.
Did anyone but myself notice the 2 swivel wheels under the hitch area? Why did that idea never work?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's worth the rental price and I will be buying a copy. Is it a great movie? I liked it years ago but with all the special effects we now have it would be a dissapointment in that respect.

We had a trailer parked on some property years ago that looked like the one Lucy and Desi had, we even found the musical pull string for the door.

Memories.

Bill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Different expectations for different times I suppose. It was on Friday night on Turner Classic Movies and I was able to capture it on my DVR. I ended up watching the funny parts over and over and over with my 2 little girls who about wet their pants and cried - AGAIN! after each time. The cooking in the camper scene in particular. "Ragu of beef....I'm your boy!"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Different expectations for different times I suppose. It was on Friday night on Turner Classic Movies and I was able to capture it on my DVR. I ended up watching the funny parts over and over and over with my 2 little girls who about wet their pants and cried - AGAIN! after each time. The cooking in the camper scene in particular. "Ragu of beef....I'm your boy!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the last 10 min....I was so upset I did not see sooner so I could TIVO it









John

Maybe it will bo on again, need to look


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

nynethead said:


> The movie was on tv last night. I watched it and I was surprised even for a movie that that car could tow that trailer
> [snapback]108113[/snapback]​


Just a testimony to low, low gearing.

Reverie


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I now have the movie, but have not watched it as of yet.

My wife and I went last night and saw RV, and I personally thought it was hilarious! Of course, I like Robin Williams in just about anything.

I would definitely recommend


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I have an older vhs version my folks sent me. I enjoyed watching it. 
It's fun to watch and compare the aspects of trailering back then to modern trailering.
How 'bout that trailer adapter thingy?! Can you imagine?

The part that sticks out for me is Ricky backing in at the in-laws house. Good for a laugh or two! Good movie... Enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeff...maybey you can bring it to Zion and we can project the movie on the side of a trailer? Can you say movie night?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We bought it, watched it while camping. What a hoot!


----------

